# Yucca rostrata (& Trachycarpus)



## Echinopsis (6. Juli 2011)

Moin moin,

gestern bekam ich zwei wunderschöne Yucca rostrata (2,50 Meter Höhe & 1,50 Meter Höhe) sowie eine große Trachycarpus fortunei.
Nachdem ich heute die Monster (die große Yucca ist Megaschwer!) eingetopft habe...mal ein paar Bilder, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## wateryucca (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Yucca rostrata (& Trachycarpus)*

Schöne Errungenschaften!
Warum setzt du sie nicht aus?

LG Karen


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Yucca rostrata (& Trachycarpus)*

Moin Karen,

weil es frische Mexikoimporte sind....möchte dass sie erstmal gescheite Wurzeln im Topf machen! Evtl später...ich traue nicht so ganz unseren Wintern!


----------



## Ronja (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Yucca rostrata (& Trachycarpus)*

Wunderschöne Pflanzen.
Würden mir auch sehr gut gefallen und auch super in unseren Garten passen. Wo hast Du sie her? Aus dem www....? Oder eine Gärtnerei? Und was muß ich investieren?

Viele Grüße

Gaby


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Yucca rostrata (& Trachycarpus)*

Die hat mir ein Freund direkt ab Container besorgt, der als Händler eingetragen ist. 

Was die normalerweiße kosten...keine Ahnung...jedenfalls wesentlich mehr als ich gezahlt habe.


----------



## Ronja (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Yucca rostrata (& Trachycarpus)*

Könntest Du mir die Kontaktadresse per PN nennen?

Viele Grüße

Gaby


----------

